# Inverter wiring



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

I have just bought a Durite 1500 modified inverter, do you know which size wire and fuse to use for a 1mt run.
cheers Des


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

When I fitted mine (not the same make) it clearly states that the shorter the cable the better the inverter will run (becomes less efficient the longer you go) the cables that came with mine were less than half a metre!!

Their thickness were as thick as the cables which are connected to the battery from the vehicle end!! to give you an idea


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

At 1500w it will pull around 125amp

If you go to your local Electrical wholesalers and ask for 25mm/sq Tri rated singles cable, which is a really flexible cable that is rated at 136amp
They will also have the Crimp lugs needed to make the ends off

35mm/sq Tri rated will cope with 167amp if you want to play safe

Alan H


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

Would want to play safe with the wire, what about the fuse?
cheers Des


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

125Amp

Alan H


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

That inverter can take 3000watts peak so it depends on your intended use.
I don't understand the attraction of Durite compared to a Sterling considering that for a good amount less the 1800 watt sterling comes with cable attached and a remote control.

CABLE http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/sis.html?...MM+RED+PER+METRE+NO+25MM+250&_id=350183286975


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks should have guessed that shouldnt I   
cheers Des


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks Techno
I was quoting for 1500watt


Alan H


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd suggest 35mm if the cable run is anything more than a few feet, and welding cable is far more flexible than Tri-Rated if you have to get through panels or round tight corners. We've had some really rigid flexible Tri-Rated cable in the past year or so, the sheaths are really tough to bend.

Assuming that the inverter has a soft-start function, 125A fuse would be fine as suggested.

It is as much the volt drop of the cable that is important as what it can carry, so if the inverter has a low voltage alarm, you don't want that sounding off prematurely.

The peak rating should be handled by the time constant of a standard HRC fuse, but of you find that it doesn't hold the current at start-up, you can fit a 'motor-rated' HRC fuse instead, although you may find the operating ranges a little restricted.

Peter


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi techno the attraction was e-bay £127 as new so thought id got a bargain, what wiring and fuse would you use cant seem to open your blog 
cheers Des


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

That's a bargain Des. I posted a link to welding cable above but you'll need lugs and a crimping tool etc and an inline fuse holder.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Fuse holder from China including a fuse of your choice
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ANL-FUSE-...8?pt=UK_In_Car_Technology&hash=item3a60cd6882


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks techno very helpful, what we have to do for that hairdryer! for the other half of course :lol: 
cheers Des


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

wifes hardrier is 2kw and my inverter runs it without getting a sweat on and likewise the 2kw kettle

If you wanted a remote? £20
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DURITE-In...tEquipment_Accessories_SM&hash=item460d27f7c8


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

wifes is a 1200w hairdryer told her she can run it half power although we have 2 batteries @ 100amp and a 130amp solar panel
Thanks all for your replys
Des


----------

